# Escambia Bay flounder



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Not much happening today but managed to land a 20" fish other than that just nice to be on the water. :thumbup:


----------



## k mac (Nov 19, 2012)

nice!:thumbup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

What did she hit?


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats a day catching only 1 fish is a ok....nice flatty


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

very nice:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

She hit a mirrolure grub. Cant remember the name of the color but it had gold flecks and yellow tail


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Good job.... You may have caught the only one in that area

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Outstanding. Happy lil snapper :thumbup:


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice! Good job :thumbup:


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Never caught a flounder before.. do you just fillet the top side?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

You can filet both, top usually has more


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

bake it whole, its too good to waste any. If you want to fry it you can fillet it and end up with four pieces. Eat that thin bottom half too! Too good to let the cats get it! Baked with crab meat stuffing is wicked tastey good!


----------

